
Debian Covid-19 Hackathon - xvilka
https://blends.debian.org/med/bugs/covid-19.html
======
biocrusoe
A small correction:

Debian is not running their own hackathon, instead they are joining an
existing biohackathon: [https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20](https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20)

I'm the organiser of Debian's participation, thanks for the publicity!

